# Форум на русском языке  > Аналитика  > Монитор VirusInfo  > Еженедельные отчёты  >  Отчет CyberHelper - раздел Помогите, за период 18.06.2018 - 25.06.2018

## CyberHelper

Количество активных тем в разделе Помогите: *8*, по которым:
 Получено протоколов: *0* Получено карантинов: *11*, суммарный объем: *22* мб Обработано файлов: *39*, суммарный объем: *36* мб Уникальных файлов: *34*, суммарный объем: *35* мб Признаны безопасными: *8* Признаны опасными, подозрительными или потенциально-опасными: *7*
*TOP5 - самые завирусованные ПК в разделе Помогите*
 http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=219370 - найдено зловредов: *4* http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=219422 - найдено зловредов: *1* http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=219424 - найдено зловредов: *1* http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=37678 - найдено зловредов: *1*
*TOP10 - самые распространенные имена файлов зловредов* 
 c:usersannaappdataroamingmicrosoftofficedllchost.e  xe - *1* c:windowssystem32ihctrl32.dll - *1* c:usersannaappdatalocalgoogleprofilewaspwing.exe - *1* c:usersannaappdatalocalgoogleprofilewahiver.exe - *1* c:usersannaappdatalocalgoogleprofilewasp.exe - *1* cryptbase.dll - *1* c:windowshelplsmosee.exe - *1*
*TOP10 - самые распространенные зловреды* 
 not-a-virus:NetTool.Win32.Agent.ot - *1* not-a-virus:NetTool.Win32.Agent.os - *1* UDS:DangerousObject.Multi.Generic - *1* HEUR:Trojan.Win32.Generic - *1* not-a-virus:NetTool.Win32.Agent.oq - *1* not-a-virus:RiskTool.Win64.BitCoinMiner.cee - *1* Trojan.Win32.BuhTrap.h - *1*

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

